# Hi Ya'll



## Kikosmom (Jan 4, 2005)

I am new to Kitten ownership and this forum. I got a kitty about 8 weeks ago, he is now 15 weeks and doing great!! Can't wait to get to know some people here, and hopefully learn more about my Kitty, Kiko. I want him to be as happy as he has made us. He seems to be. We are having a few potty problems, but hopefully I can fix this also. Nice to be here.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums Amanda  We would love to see pics of Kiko!
Go to the Forum "Behavior" or " Health and Nutritrion" for his potty problems..or post anywhere and the webmaster will move it to the right forum..


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome & we would love to see pictures of your babies!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Hello. It's nice to have you here! Hopefully you have good luck with the kitten in his kitten stages.

<3
Roze (that's me!), Bailey (my big fat grey kitty), and Sammi (my big fat torti cat)


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Kikosmom (Jan 4, 2005)

Everyone here is just so nice. I am glad I found this place. I just uploaded a couple of pics of Kiko. I am going to get some more later.These are with my phone cam so they are not the best.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## The Big T (Jan 3, 2005)

how old are your kitties :?:


----------



## Kikosmom (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, I am not exactly sure. WSe found him abandoned in the beggining of Oct. and he was so, so tiny I could fit him in my coat pocket. But he was weened so I figured he was about 6 weeks then. So I guess he's about 18 weeks. He may be a little younger and just ate food becaquse he was starving...He is thriving now, and will eat everything in sight if you don't watch him. They grow so fast!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Kiko! We love those black and whites tuxys!









Take a look at the other Tuxys on this forum! Youll enjoy!
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=13460


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Nice spots on his nose! :lol:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Welcome and good life with your cat!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Kiko is very cute.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome & what a precious picture!


----------

